# Kuinka kirjautua xbox ohjaimella sisään Gentoox pro?

## Nassikka

Eli siinähän tuo kysymys tulikin. En osaa käyttää Xboxin ohjainta sisäänkirjautumiseen,Siinä kohdassa missä kysytään käyttäjätunnusta, Tai voiko sitä ylipäätään käyttää siihen?

----------

